

Tesla is facing stiff competition in its plan to generate new revenue - sfrechtling
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/r-tesla-faces-competition-for-customers-subsidies-2015-5/

======
heimatau
After reading that article I don't see the 'stiff' competition that the
clickbait title claims. It says 'Samsung SDI Co Ltd, LG Chem Ltd, Saft Groupe
SA, and array of small companies' but it doesn't go into their actual
offerings. The article only spoke of Tesla and a vague idea that there is
competition with no actual proof. It did mention the state of Cali's
initiative to subsidized green energy but without providing any substance.

I don't think Tesla has a lot of competition and that's why they released
their patents. They need more minds focused on green technology because they
aren't able to solve all the major issues.

Also, the only actual competition Tesla has in the current fossil energy
market. They are trying to disrupt that market, they aren't cost competitive
yet but they are getting there.

tldr; The article is a flame article with little to no substance about Tesla's
competition. It lacks specifics.

